# first soaps that I'm proud to show..



## turnedlight (Feb 10, 2011)

These are the first with good colours (chlorophyl, coffee and choc) and the smell has stayed so I'm really pleased. I also got a complete gel, think I like the way that looks too.



mint choc cp goatsmilk soap by turnedlight, on Flickr



lemon lime and tea tree cp goatsmilk soap by turnedlight, on Flickr



honey cp goatsmilk soap by turnedlight, on Flickr


----------



## krissy (Feb 10, 2011)

those are all gorgeous! i love the first one.


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 10, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> those are all gorgeous! i love the first one.


Thank you   I wanted the swirl to go deeper but it doesn't look bad. The brown dots are finely grated up choc - not the sort with any dairy in but solid cocoa almost, and the paler brown is the coffee (didn't want to use too much).


----------



## agriffin (Feb 10, 2011)

:shock:   Gorgeous!  I think the first one is my favorite as well!  Well done!     8)


----------



## heyjude (Feb 10, 2011)

Really nice work!


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 10, 2011)

Fantastic job. I really love them all. Well done.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 10, 2011)

You should be proud, those are great! I especially love the green, it's such a nice color.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 10, 2011)

Your soaps are very pretty, and I love the color of the second soap.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 10, 2011)

Great soaps and I love the colours in the first two muchly


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, very nice.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## tomara (Feb 10, 2011)

You should be very proud.  Those are very nice.


----------



## DMCC (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice.  They look like nice, hard bars.  Great job.


----------



## MsDee (Feb 11, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 11, 2011)

They look great! Love the blue color.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 11, 2011)

You did a great job with those.  :wink:


----------



## llineb (Feb 11, 2011)

Crisp colors...LOVE them!


----------



## turnedlight (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 12, 2011)

They're all beautiful colors but I especially like the first one. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Relle (Feb 13, 2011)

Love all the colours.  

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Your soaps look amazing, but the mint choc is extra special on so many levels!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep, great looking soaps!  May you have many, many more to share photos of!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 17, 2011)

Oooh...I really, really like the color of that second one. Very nice green.


----------

